# Vintage photos of days gone by....



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Feel free to join in troops!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe you were born in the wrong country AND at the wrong time?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2013)

I was just thinking exactly the same!
Now we know why he's in Glasgow - he left Sweden, heading West for the USA, but bumped into Scotland, found a pub, and stayed there!
I've heard a rumour that, at home, he dresses in chaps, stetson, and with a Colt on his hip, and sits in front of the mirror, making Chevrolet noises ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

I trust you chaps to add to this, come on, don't be shy, that's a good lad....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2013)

great series of photo's


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hopefully others will join in and post some...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2013)

I scanned a picture of my parent's first car in 1968. Does fit here I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Trebor (Dec 24, 2013)

too many photos to post, but this guy has THOUSANDS of aviation photos, most are of vintage propliners. a bunch are very high quality color photos that make you feel like the pic was taken yesterday! Flickr: Kemon01's Photostream

EDIT: this fella, too! https://plus.google.com/photos/110240617967423845676/albums?banner=pwa

Also, My favorite Major City, Seattle in 1948. I wonder how much of that is left?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome pics guys!!

Marcel, is that a Renault?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2013)

Yup, a Renault Dauphin. Great little car. Wish they would still design like that. Unfortunately back then, the car was not very good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah, remember those, didn't they have the engine back?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes I think so. The bodywork corroded quickly, so I don't think many are left.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2013)

Somehow, I think that one will do for now....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

Some beauty is just classic.


----------



## Glider (Dec 27, 2013)

My favourite. I thought I had seen most things that an aircraft could do but I have never seen an aircraft grin before.

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

PS the Air New Zealand aircraft with the lady in front


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok Jan I am in.These are pics of the MS Gulf Coast(were I live) at the turn of the century.I have only about 20 so will drop in if dripples if people find them interesting.Some of the houses still exist even today after Camille and Katrina but unfortunatly a house in Pass Christiian said to belong to Pirate Laffete(sp) while it survived Camille was lost in Katrina.So Pics........1.Jeff Davis home 2.Pass Christian and 3 Bay St Louis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

Great mate, just toss them in!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2013)

Jan if you ever visit I'll take you to All American Burger. It's been around since the 60's at least, probably longer, and it looks every bit of it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pub?


----------



## javlin (Dec 28, 2013)

Sam Guns ?? Now in the 50's that place would be loaded with matching Mausers and other weapons of WWII bought then $25 and today $3K+


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2013)

Nah, just a burger joint. Plenty of classic cars and hot rods during the summer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

How many noticed the Volvo Amazon, 122, to the left of the pic, behind the '59 Chevy? 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> How many noticed the Volvo Amazon, 122, to the left of the pic, behind the '59 Chevy? 8)


Seen it, but it's not an uncommon sight as they were a common import back in the day. There's even a few still on the road here in Redding. A beige one and a dark blue one. We even used to have Renaults and Citroens back in the day, but they are nearly extinct, haven't seen one in decades.

Here's a photo of the Redding Greyhound bus depot that they recently tore down. Great art-deco building (the interior was awesome), such a waste


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I love the Art Deco style! 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2013)

Also, look what's parked on the next street over (seen just past the corner of the building), appears to be a late 20's Ford


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice stuff guys!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Also, look what's parked on the next street over (seen just past the corner of the building), appears to be a late 20's Ford



Nah. That's Jan's car. Look closely and you'll see the different coloured panels, and the spiral-painted wheels - he was taking a break from his job as Circus clown, and booking a coach trip to Glasgow ...................


----------



## javlin (Dec 28, 2013)

Thr light house still stands today and a pic of Benachi Ave and the The Oaks which at times takes a permit to remove something you notice in many of the pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## Trebor (Dec 29, 2013)

found this one: taken in 1979, a pic of 2 turbine powered Beech model 18s Chicago Midway Airport - Great Western Airlines - Beech 18 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

great pics Guys....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2013)

My old hometown where I grew up, but of course far before I was born...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Great pics Marcel!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2013)

Sure are!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 30, 2013)

Picture of the pub my ancestors ran alongside their furniture business, c.1880. I believe the gentleman in black was my great great (great?) uncle Sam. Their picture hangs by the bar still, I keep meaning to pop in for a pint but have never managed it. My uncle did a lot of interesting family history, we believe one of their children actually drowned in the lock on the canal, which is just outside the entrance to the pub!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2013)

Dordrecht

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2013)

riverside road in my home town of stockton on tees, these pictures were taken about 10 years apart in 1960's to 70s.

i used to work in the building on the left had side of the first picture, seen on the right of the second pic.

it was originally a flour mill and became a pub/restaurant and is now part of an Italian restaurant chain !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2013)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## javlin (Dec 30, 2013)

Marcel the boats wide beam were like the schooners used in the GOM for shrimping,oystering and moveing lumber/supplies because of the shallow draft.Nice Pics fellas 

Light house @ low tide

George Ohr "Mad Potter of Biloxi" stuff goes for $$ now http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_E._Ohr

Back Bay in Ocean Springs next city East of Biloxi settled in 1699 by the French also home of Walter Anderson nice art collection over there http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Inglis_Anderson

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Dec 30, 2013)

Was having a look around for photos of my area and found another pub local to me, The Crooked House. It's still like this today! And a bit odd inside... 





This is another one close to me, what is it? 







> Devastation was caused to the houses in Adelaide Street (Brierley Hill) at 3.30am on 16 March 1944, when a damaged Halifax Mk 3 bomber No LW 413, returning from a massive raid on Germany, crashed



The crash destroyed 4 houses, with 1 fatality on the ground. Fortunately the 7 Canadian lads onboard were able to bail out in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Dec 30, 2013)

Alex if you walked into that Pub thinking you had a handle on things it be a different story coming out !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

Do enjoy these pics...


----------



## javlin (Dec 31, 2013)

1) Seashore Campground looks to of come about around 1901-1905 after the great fire of Biloxi was then later aquired around 1915 by the Methodist Church and still owned to this day though not in this form.

2) appears to be what we in Biloxi called Point Cadet the part of the penisula(I live on) were the GOM meets the Back Bay.I rememberas a child we had to role up the windows of the car and hold your breath  This part of the city eventually became a canning factory Kozy Kitten cat food and all the Shrimp boats would off load the catch and harbor in that area,just imagine the smell.

3)Church of the Redeemer survived Camille succumbed to Katrina originally built about 1874 gave way to a new church in 1891 and the old church was moved behind the new one.Jefferson Davis and family would travel by carriage to worship there till his death in 1889.
History: http://redeemer-biloxi.dioms.org/about/history.html


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2013)

Love your neck of the USA, Javelin. I don't know Biloxi but I've motorcycled thro Mississippi and Louisiana a couple of times. Terrific food, too.


----------



## javlin (Dec 31, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Love your neck of the USA, Javelin. I don't know Biloxi but I've motorcycled thro Mississippi and Louisiana a couple of time. Terrific food, too.



I have to say I think Hwy 90 along MS is some of the prettist parts of 90 thier is.I have traveled to Morgan City LA by 90 which some parts of the Bayou is really nice and E into FL which again thier parts that stand out but we still have a fare amount of ole homes that still exist that give the place ambience.As for the food if you like seafood and heat then from LA to AL you can find it like no other place can offer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## stona (Jan 4, 2014)

Alex . said:


> View attachment 251025
> 
> 
> Picture of the pub my ancestors ran alongside their furniture business, c.1880. I believe the gentleman in black was my great great (great?) uncle Sam. Their picture hangs by the bar still, I keep meaning to pop in for a pint but have never managed it. My uncle did a lot of interesting family history, we believe one of their children actually drowned in the lock on the canal, which is just outside the entrance to the pub!



Stourbridge might have changed a bit since then but nearly 125 years later the 'Sampson and Lion' is pretty much the same.






Cheers

Steve


----------



## Alex . (Jan 4, 2014)

Indeed, I go past there almost everyday! I'm sure the management would be interested in my relation, as they were the ones who researched it's past. Maybe free beer...hmmmm!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well worth a try, eh?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2014)

My brothers business partner owns a 1932 Ford Roadster and a 1964 Chevy Malibu Super Sport and he showed up at my Sister's 50th birthday party wearing this (enjoy Jan):






Evidently you can purchase this from a website somewhere but he got it in Hersey PA


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

Heck, Glasgow (and its women) didn't look like that last time I was there!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 3, 2014)

WOW those took me back! looks like the home movies from when i was a kid....especially the Esso station. my grandfather owned an Esso station and i remember it well...the gifts of the month and put a Tiger in your tank...they even had a tiger tail that hung out of the gas cap door as a premium. and those bathing beauties reminde me of the calenders of the day. i am going to be reminising all day now....thanks ( and that isnt sarcastic )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2014)

That does bring back the memories.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 4, 2014)

actually that blonde in the bathing suit looks very familar...a movie star from back then?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yip..... Can't remember her name.though!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)

I was born and raised in a town called Williamstown, New Jersey. This is a postcard of the town. 15 years ago when I was first divorced I rented a room in the white house just past the yellow drug store.

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2014)

great Pics Guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 8, 2014)

Wish I had a photo of that most hated place, the Motor Vehicles Branch. Our Provincial Government abolished it
and private businesses handle the job now. Generally takes 10 minutes or less to renew things.


----------



## javlin (Mar 23, 2014)

It's a video of pics from the 1860's forword that have been for the most part very well colorized.The video is about 9 minutes total but I found very easy to get through also of note a pic of a Nazi event that looks like a satanic cult event.

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=d6d9d5385aee

Oh yes the blonde in the bathing suit looks hot when girls looked and acted like girls


----------

